# New site layout



## cheddar cheese (Oct 25, 2004)

What does everyone think of the new layout?

To be honest I think its dreadful...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 25, 2004)

you idiot, i was gonna make this poll..................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 25, 2004)

Too slow old man


----------



## JCS (Oct 25, 2004)

Not too crazy about it, the old one wasnt too great either. If you ask me, a blue/dark blue/black theme would look pretty good.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 25, 2004)

But at least the old one was simple and easy to understand. I havent got a problem with the colours, but i reckon lighter blues would look better so it relates to the sky.


----------



## horseUSA (Oct 25, 2004)

you can change the settings in your profile, and go back to the old style, I am still updating it and will add more style soon. Just takes some time cause have to edit alot of the new templates before they will work.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 25, 2004)

Ah thats so much better  Good ol' Desert Storm


----------



## horseUSA (Oct 25, 2004)

gray looks pretty good
so u are saying u want me to keep DesertStorm


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 25, 2004)

Well its my personal preference, I dont know about everyone else  But I reckon it should be the default, because people who join the site will want it to be easy to navigate, and the writing on the other layouts is quite small and hard to read


----------



## MichaelHenley (Oct 26, 2004)

I like Desert Storm too... but that's probably because it's the one I've always used.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 26, 2004)

Easier to understand too


----------



## horseUSA (Oct 26, 2004)

lol u young kids sound like old men, can't read it text to small lol.
fine i will keep it desert storm


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 26, 2004)

OK mate, dont make us feel we forced you to though


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 26, 2004)

but we did force you to really...............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 26, 2004)

We didnt, if we forced him it would be more like:

"CHANGE THE LAYOUT BACK OR ILL HUNT YER DOWN AND GAUGE YER EYES OUT"


----------



## horseUSA (Oct 26, 2004)

lol ok over with the layout change talk was fun


----------

